# Sơn men sứ là gì? Khám phá công dụng sơn men sứ



## sonecofive (23/11/21)

_*Sơn men sứ ULTRA CERAMIC* là sản phẩm được nghiên cứu và phát triển để phù hợp với thời tiết khắc nghiệt có độ ẩm cao và tình trạng khói bụi tại Việt Nam._

*Tính năng sản phẩm sơn men sứ*
Đây là loại sơn được làm từ nhựa Pure Acrylic cải tiến kết hợp với các hạt Nano Silica để tạo nên lớp màng đặc biệt giữ cho ngôi nhà của bạn luôn sạch và đẹp bởi tính năng chống bụi bám bụi, rất rễ được rửa sạch khi trời mưa.

Ngoài ra với hàng loạt tính năng nổi trội của ULTRA CERAMIC như: độ phủ rất cao, màng sơn phản xạ ánh sáng mặt trời giúp giảm nhiệt tối đa, chịu nước – chống nước, chống rong rêu và nấm mốc… Sản phẩm giúp bảo vệ cho ngôi nhà của bạn như mới trong _*suốt 10 năm*_.

*Thành phần cấu tạo*

Chất tạo màng nhựa Pure Acrylic 55-65%.
Nước, Titandioxit và hỗn hợp 35-45%.





Sơn men sứ siêu bền ngoại thất​*Đặc tính*

Loại sơn : Sơn men sứ
Mầu sắc : Đa mầu sắc
Định mức tùy theo bề mặt : 12 – 14 m2/Kg/Lớp
Thời gian khô : Khô bề mặt trong vòng 0.5 giờ, sơn lớp kế tiếp sau 2 giờ
Dụng cụ : Máy phun sơn, cọ quét hoặc rulo
*Điều kiện thi công sơn men sứ*

Tường phải được xử lý trước khi sơn
Tất cả các bề mặt được thi công *sơn men sứ siêu bền ngoại thất* phải sạch và khô.
Độ ẩm bề mặt dưới 16% khi đo bằng thiết bị kiểm tra hoặc bề mặt tường khô từ 21 đến 28 ngày trong điều kiện bình thường.
Tường không bám bụi, dầu mỡ, phải loại bỏ lớp sơn cũ bị bong tróc.
Nếu bề mặt được sơn bị rêu mốc phải diệt hết rêu mốc, khuấy đều trước khi sơn và đọc kỹ hướng dẫn trước khi sử dụng
*Hệ thống sơn đề nghị*

2 lớp bả tường ngoại thất.
1-2 lớp sơn lót ngoại thất.
2 lớp sơn phủ.
*Bảo quản*

Bảo quản sơn nơi khô, mát.
Đặt thùng sơn ở vị trí thẳng đứng an toàn và đậy nắp chặt.
Dùng ngay sau khi mở nắp
*An toàn và môi trường*


Tránh xa tầm tay trẻ em.
Mang găng tay, khẩu trang và kính mắt bảo hộ khi sơn, nếu bị dính sơn vào mắt nên rửa nhiều với nước sạch và đến ngay cơ sở y tế gần nhất.
Nếu nuốt phải sơn, tới ngay bác sỹ và mang theo bao bì, nhãn sơn.
Đảm bảo thông thoáng khi thi công sơn và chờ khô. Không tái sử dụng thùng sơn để đựng thực phẩm, đồ uống.
Không thải sơn ra môi trường, không đổ sơn xuống cống rãnh và nguồn nước.
Khi đổ sơn, thu gom bằng đất hoặc cát.
Nâng vác cẩn thận.
*Quy cách và hạn sử dụng*

Hộp: 1kg
Lon: 5kg
HSD: 24 tháng




​
*Quý đại lý/khách hàng có nhu cầu về sơn, liên hệ hotline 0961849219 hoặc truy cập website ecofive.com.vn để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ miễn phí 100%*
*—————————————————————–*

*MỌI THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT LIÊN HỆ*

*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN SẢN XUẤT VÀ THƯƠNG MẠI ECO FIVE*

*NHÀ CUNG CẤP SƠN UY TÍN TRÊN THỊ TRƯỜNG*

*Địa chỉ trụ sở chính số 15, BT05, KĐT Pháp Vân – Tứ Hiệp – Hoàng Mai – Hà Nội*

*Hotline: 0961849219*

*Website: ecofive.com.vn*

*Fanpage:  sonecofive*
​


----------

